# how soon do i give up ttc naturally?



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

just wondering what people think...

i had my son through ivf after ttc for many years. we have been trying again - more or less since he was born but i am beginning to give up hope of getting a natural bfp   it is only just over 7 months since JP was born but i can just see years of ttc ahead and am feeling like i should just get on with tx (cos that could still take years as we all know   ) we wanted loads of kids origionally but i guess now we will just have to be grateful we have one son and hope for the best we may be lucky enough to get another cos i dont know how much tx we will be able to fund   

anyway, what i am wondering is how long other people have waited /plan to wait before going down the tx route again. 

i know it probably seems early to be even trying again but i guess i am thinking if it takes another 5/6 years or so then i'll be 40 and then i recon it'll definatly be my last. i suppose i am feeling a bit low too cos i think i convinced myself that i'd get pregnant naturally really quickly cos you hear so much of that  - well usually form people who are trying to be kind 

anyway - any thoughts? anyone gone for tx quickly and wished they hadnt? or vise versa - have you waited years and regretted that?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kooks

We always hoped that it would work naturally for us after having IVF for our first, but 2 years later and still nothing has happened.  I am now just starting our next cycle of IVF in the hope of a sibling.  This is something that I said that I would never do as I hated the tx, and vowed I would never do it again.  

But the yearning for another little one was just to great and we are now back on the tx journey again.  

Good luck with what ever you decide

xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Kooks, we have been the same, ttc 9 yrs then 3rd icsi worked and we have our beautiful daughter. Since she was born we've been contraceptive free, holding out a bit of hope. Unless we come into some money then no more tx for us. It wouldnt be a great time for me and dh to go through it all again anyway at the moment  
We can always hope, but if things are good with you relationship wise / financially the go for it asap! Good luck too


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

big   

we've been contraception free since Jack was borth 11 weeks ago and I know its still relatively early days for us but it took us nearly 12 years to conceive Jack and ended up having 2 IUI's.  Would really love a 2nd LO but no more treatment for us unless we win the lottery.  Have managed to convince my GP to prescribe clomid in a few months but thats all the help we'll get.

good luck hun and I hope you get a BFP real soon

scousemouse
xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't think anyone can tell you if/when to have more treatment, you just have to do what feels right for you. You could be one of the lucky ones that falls pg naturally nice and quickly second time around, or it may not happen and you could try unsuccessfully for years and then decide to have more treatment. As you know, the chances of success (either natural or with treatment) reduce with age, so if you are dead set on trying to increase your family I would give yourselves a target or time frame to work in. Say, if you're not pg within 12 cycles from now, you pursue more treatment. 

It's hard deciding if/when to start a family but in many ways it's harder still thinking about adding to the brood, especially when fertility treatment is involved as you have to consider the emotional and financial impact on everyone.

Best of luck to you, whatever you choose to do.


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for your replies, last month i was going to talk to dh about more ivf if af didn't arrive and it didnt!! so i concieved naturally   unfortunatly it wasn't ment to be as i have had an early miscarriage   but looking on the positive side i DID concieve naturally AND it was quite quickly (my son is only 9 months old). so although i am gutted at my loss, i also think that i might not have to do more tx (part of me thinks that i might not be as lucky again but fingers crossed).


----------

